# Qual a zona de Portugal com a mais baixa humidade relativa do ar?



## Gentleman (1 Jun 2020 às 16:40)

Sou um leigo na área.
Tenho andado à procura de uma lista das zonas de Portugal com a mais baixa humidade relativa do ar mas, infelizmente, as minhas pesquisas na Internet não têm sido bem sucedidas.

Onde posso encontrar um mapa, tabela ou, na pior das hipóteses, dados históricos brutos fidedignos que me permitam responder a esta questão?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jun 2020 às 17:12)

Gentleman disse:


> Sou um leigo na área.
> Tenho andado à procura de uma lista das zonas de Portugal com a mais baixa humidade relativa do ar mas, infelizmente, as minhas pesquisas na Internet não têm sido bem sucedidas.
> 
> Onde posso encontrar um mapa, tabela ou, na pior das hipóteses, dados históricos brutos fidedignos que me permitam responder a esta questão?


Provavelmente zonas de montanha desabrigadas, com menor inversão térmica... Torre, Foia, etc.


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Jun 2020 às 21:31)

Gentleman disse:


> Sou um leigo na área.
> Tenho andado à procura de uma lista das zonas de Portugal com a mais baixa humidade relativa do ar mas, infelizmente, as minhas pesquisas na Internet não têm sido bem sucedidas.
> 
> Onde posso encontrar um mapa, tabela ou, na pior das hipóteses, dados históricos brutos fidedignos que me permitam responder a esta questão?



Pessoalmente sou também um leigo no assunto, mas creio que as regiões mais secas e mais afastadas do mar serão as as melhores candidatas para serem as zonas com mais baixa humidade relativa do ar em Portugal. Pode ser que algum dos membros do staff tenha conhecimento de algum estudo ou local onde essa informação esteja compilada.
Quando ao que conheço, Portalegre tem pode ser uma candidata. Talvez o @SpiderVV tenha os valores históricos da estação dele, pois creio que o ano passado ou o anterior, atingiu menos de 20 %...


----------



## Gentleman (1 Jun 2020 às 21:51)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Provavelmente zonas de montanha desabrigadas, com menor inversão térmica... Torre, Foia, etc.


Estava mais à procura de locais habitáveis, de preferência vilas ou cidades 



Dias Miguel disse:


> Pessoalmente sou também um leigo no assunto, mas creio que as regiões mais secas e mais afastadas do mar serão as as melhores candidatas para serem as zonas com mais baixa humidade relativa do ar em Portugal. Pode ser que algum dos membros do staff tenha conhecimento de algum estudo ou local onde essa informação esteja compilada.
> Quando ao que conheço, Portalegre tem pode ser uma candidata. Talvez o @SpiderVV tenha os valores históricos da estação dele, pois creio que o ano passado ou o anterior, atingiu menos de 20 %...



Sim, será certamente no interior. 
Há um tópico muito antigo neste fórum em que o @Paulo H diz que os locais de Portugal com mais baixa humidade relativa são:

Faixa fronteiriça junto a Alcoutim
Vale do Côa e ribeira de Massueime
Ilhas desertas do arquipélago da Madeira
Porém, não cita fontes. E eu gostaria de confirmar a veracidade dessa classificação.
Já andei pelo site do IPMA mas, enquanto é possível facilmente encontrar dados históricos sobre temperatura e precipitação, parece ser mais difícil encontrar dados históricos sobre humidade relativa.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jun 2020 às 22:03)

Gentleman disse:


> Estava mais à procura de locais habitáveis, de preferência vilas ou cidades
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois, não há grande informação sobre isso, mas as regiões mais secas e quentes do país deverão ser as que têm menores valores, em média. No entanto, tal como já foi referido, há as zonas de montanha que registam valores super baixos de humidade muitas vezes. Portalegre é uma delas, cuja EMA neste inverno (por exemplo) teve alguns dias com humidade inferior a 20%. Penhas Douradas e a Guarda nesses mesmos dias, chegaram a ter valores inferiores a 10%. A Fóia é igual, entre outras estações/localidades que estejam em altitude.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jun 2020 às 22:25)

Gentleman disse:


> Estava mais à procura de locais habitáveis, de preferência vilas ou cidades
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duvido que vales sejam os lugares com mais baixos valores de humidade, Mirandela por exemplo tem valores baixos de precipitação mas em momentos de inversão tem das humidades mais altas do país, como já foi dito os montes têm muito mais frequentemente valores baixíssimos de humidade


----------



## Albifriorento (2 Jun 2020 às 22:42)

Gentleman disse:


> Ilhas desertas do arquipélago da Madeira


As desertas não me parece, provavelmente as Ilhas Selvagens serão bem mais que as desertas, praticamente não chove naquela zona, e os guardas locais têm que levar praticamente toda a água com eles.

Mas posso estar enganado, como tú, não passo de um leigo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jun 2020 às 22:44)

Albifriorento disse:


> As desertas não me parece, provavelmente as Ilhas Selvagens serão bem mais que as desertas, praticamente não chove naquela zona, e os guardas locais têm que levar praticamente toda a água com eles.
> 
> Mas posso estar enganado, como tú, não passo de um leigo.


As ilhas Selvagens são de facto a região menos chuvosa de Portugal, mas uma coisa é a chuva e outra é a humidade relativa. Sabendo que as Selvagens estão no meio do mar, é pouco provável que sejam das zonas mais secas a nível da humidade relativa...


----------

